
Asian flu strains can enter North America through Alaska, study finds - upen
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11443.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[http://news.mit.edu/2017/tracking-spread-bird-flu-alaska-
nor...](http://news.mit.edu/2017/tracking-spread-bird-flu-alaska-north-
america-0317)

with original author credit removed.

